# new rescued cat problems am i doing things right.



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, i am new to this site today and am hoping to get some advice on how to encourage 2 cats to get on with each other. i have a neutered male of 18monthes, who is adorable, last week i rescued a very underweight, 3 legged female cat and her kitten from a bad home and mistreatment. she is 3 years old but tiny, i took her to the vets on the way home,who was wonderful, checked her over gave me advice on food and care, microchipped her etc, but we will have to wait until her condition improves for neutering and further treatment if needed when blood results come back. she is adorable, the kitten is 8 weeks and will be going to a new home soon(he is fit and well) to allow her to gain strength.
But now to the problem, she hates poor old pharaoh, my other cat and if she sees or hears him she screams ,snorts, flys at him and chases him like a mad thing. i am keeping them apart till things settle as i think it could be a long job, with a small space for sniffing and getting use to each other without murder happening....anyone got and helpful tips to speed up the bonding process....?


----------



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

Once her kitten has been rehomed and she has been spayed her hormones will calm down and she will be more tolerant of your other cat. She may never love him but will learn to tolerate him. Hope this helps


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

try buying a toy that they can play with together like cheese chase 1 in3 cat toy itworked for my kittens they alway play with this toy together its realy nice to watch anyway good luck


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Might be worth trying to feed them together ..... other than that they will usually calm down once they have sorted out their "issues"!


----------



## DawnandGeoff (Nov 2, 2008)

cathycarp said:


> Hi all, i am new to this site today and am hoping to get some advice on how to encourage 2 cats to get on with each other. i have a neutered male of 18monthes, who is adorable, last week i rescued a very underweight, 3 legged female cat and her kitten from a bad home and mistreatment. she is 3 years old but tiny, i took her to the vets on the way home,who was wonderful, checked her over gave me advice on food and care, microchipped her etc, but we will have to wait until her condition improves for neutering and further treatment if needed when blood results come back. she is adorable, the kitten is 8 weeks and will be going to a new home soon(he is fit and well) to allow her to gain strength.
> But now to the problem, she hates poor old pharaoh, my other cat and if she sees or hears him she screams ,snorts, flys at him and chases him like a mad thing. i am keeping them apart till things settle as i think it could be a long job, with a small space for sniffing and getting use to each other without murder happening....anyone got and helpful tips to speed up the bonding process....?


We had exactly the same problem. Millie, our moggy, 10 months, who we have had since she was 7 weeks old is adoreable but a mischievious little imp. She was spayed 6th April. Anyway we got Lily a persian, 18 months old from a rescue on 16th Appril and she was spayed 7th April. when we brought Lily home, she hissed and growled at Millie and it quite upset me. Millie on the other hand was fine. 5 weeks later, they are not best friends, Lily hisses occasionally but Millie started chasing her around and dobbing her but Lily dobs her back. Not sure it is playing though. We waited 4 weeks before we let them have the run of the house while we were at work and night times as well. The tolerance to each other is good and it seems like they do not feel threatened by each other, they stand there ground. Millie has started weeing on things though which is something she has never done. I bought them both a pet igloo last week and she has weed in hers twice now, obviously territory thing. Any way I am sure things will improve, try a laser pen, that is good fun and feeding them at the same time seems to improve things.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

OK this is what i do to try and ease tensions.

First i would seperate them at night when you cant be there to monitor things. Each morning swap blankets/beds so the scent is swapped around.

Use feliway spray and plug-in diffusers to help calm the atmosphere

Get mum on a good diet as some of the agression may be due to her mistreatment and not knowing where the next meal was coming from, she may need reassurance which only time will give that there will be enough food.

If they both like catnip spray it in a few key communal spots - it makes them all doped out and wacky but can ease tensions.

Finally, once her kitten is gone and she isnt defending him, then things should calm down, you will eventually just have to let them get on with sorting out their heirachy. The tips above can help ease through it though.

Hope it helps xxxx


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

thank you all so much for advice fingers crossed blood test result tests back tomorrow from vets, she is doing really well and looking stronger already.


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

Good news to all that are interested, Princesses blood test were all clear, am thrilled and still trying to stop her from screaming and chasing Pharaoh.....p.s wonderful new home found for kitten he goes on Sunday....ahhhh


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

YAY that is good news 

Let us know how things calm down, it will take a week or so for her to stop missing kitten and settle down properly. After that things should look much more positive and she'll be more accepting of your first cat 

xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw thats great news  

My two are always squabbling aswell!


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

thanks both i am thrilled to bits, things still hectic with pharaoh, but he is being very patient, she met the rabbit today and was frightened of it, and then the tortoise, sadly he got the same reaction as pharaoh....hiss , growl, yowl.....it was so funny cos he didn't care at all.....
i love her to bits so am not gonna give up for a long while yet..


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww thats cool


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

well kitten re homed, and good news she is starting to tolerate other cat, even had them in same room asleep at same time....separate chairs, naturally.
She is crouching with tail end raised and crying loudly and has been for ages, don't think she is calling the kitten but the toms in the neighbourhood...is this natural. i know she has had 4 lots of kittens in a year...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww thats grate glade she happy


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw thats great news, it does take time but they will get there eventually!

I have no idea about the crying, it does sound like shes calling though!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, she's calling! It can happen even whilst they are still feeding kitts so not surprising now kitts have gone. DOn't let her out - she sounds like she needs a good long rest now (poor thing 4 set of kits in a year). Are you having her spayed?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

agreeing with kitty and spid, she's in call!

Dont let her out, and book her in to be done in about 2 weeks, she should be out of call and be inbetween seasons xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad things are settling down. I have 16 cats and have worked in cat rescue for 30 years and find if people are patient then things do eventually settle down. Rehoming the kitten will have helped greatly. Sounds like she is now in season and I would have her spayed asap as cats are great escape artists.


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

Thanks again all, its so nice to hear from people who can help. The vet said if i take her back in 2 weeks they will check her condition again and weight gain to see if she is up to being spayed, if so it is first priority ,above injections etc, as she is not strong enough for birthing again, in saying that i think he will be pleasantly surprised at how much better she looks now in just over a week.
News is the kitten has settled in his new home well with no probs.
she is still calling loudly, rolling all over the floor and poor old Pharaoh is the best thing since sliced bred...she welcomes him coming in, rolls around in front of him, but he is having none of it, he just ignores her, much to her desperation, this time last week she wanted to kill him.....so at last it looks like we are going in the right direction...(ish!),
P.s cat nip has no affect on her but he gets spaced out and am trying to track down the diffuser mentioned, thanks all, cathyx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

cathycarp said:


> Thanks again all, its so nice to hear from people who can help. The vet said if i take her back in 2 weeks they will check her condition again and weight gain to see if she is up to being spayed, if so it is first priority ,above injections etc, as she is not strong enough for birthing again, in saying that i think he will be pleasantly surprised at how much better she looks now in just over a week.
> News is the kitten has settled in his new home well with no probs.
> she is still calling loudly, rolling all over the floor and poor old Pharaoh is the best thing since sliced bred...she welcomes him coming in, rolls around in front of him, but he is having none of it, he just ignores her, much to her desperation, this time last week she wanted to kill him.....so at last it looks like we are going in the right direction...(ish!),
> P.s cat nip has no affect on her but he gets spaced out and am trying to track down the diffuser mentioned, thanks all, cathyx


Hehehe rolling around, calling loudly and welcoming any feline friend (or even any non feline friend) is perfectly normal behaviour for a cat in heat! She'll love everyone for about a week!

Fingers crossed when the vet next see's her she will be able to be speyed, sounds like the poor girl really has fallen on her feet with you xx


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

Have bought a pair of ear plugs so i can't hear her...singing.... ha!ha!!! Have spoken to the vet who is booked to check her again on monday and all being well ,fingers crossed she is on the list next thursday for the op. Do you think she will still tolerate Pharaoh when her hormones all settle down after the op? or will she go back to chasing him out of the house...?
Am not sure which will be the quieter option...


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

ok, for those still interested in the princess/pharaoh saga.....update on her ladyship, since kitten was rehomed princess has been on heat and screamed all day......pharaoh was welcomed into the house and greeted by her everytime, with the bum in the air pose!!!!! 
sadly now she has finished calling she hates him again and won't allow him in the house or fur fly's. Bless him he is so confused.
Anyway she is going for a check up tomorrow and hoping she will be strong enough now to be spayed....then the only problem i will have to deal with, will be to try and get her .....to tolerate him....tried all suggestions so far except diffussor which i can't find anywhere...gonna ask vet..


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Feliway - you can buy these in Pets at Home and also our local Chemist has started selling them, strangely enough, your vet will have them to. 

My MILs cat gets very stressed out she uses the Feliway and also some type of anti-anxiety pills too.


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

Hi All...The news on my new rascal is all good, she has gained over 1lb in weight, she has been spayed, the scar is only a centimetre long, incredible!! and luckily she wasn't in kitten , which was good news. She has calmed down an awful lot and will tolerate Pharaoh now, but on her terms....she has discovered the new found comfort of duvets, cushions, and warm radiators, with a full belly is great.she is gaining strength daily and has even started playing with cat toys and tearing around like a mad thing....its lovely to see it when i think what a poor sad bedraggled little thing she was a few weeks ago. we have one more post op check on monday, when the vet said she will be prepared to start her injections to prevent anything nasty...Through all of this Pharaoh has been a patient little star, and he is just dying to play with her, they actually lay withinn 4 foot of each other now, with no grumbling from princess(most of the time,) !!!
Thank you all again for your help and advice when i needed it, and i'd love to keep in touch if ok with everyone


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww thats great news  Hopefully they will be best of buds soon .. !

Glad that she is healthy and putting on weight, she sounds adorable and very much at home now lol

You can post anytime, we love hearing kitty stories, piccs, general cat chit chat! lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgot to add, try vetuk for the diffusers!

Vet UK: Selling Drontal, Frontline, Feliway, DAP, Hills, Royal Canin for less.


----------



## cathycarp (May 19, 2009)

another update for anyone not bored of hearing, Princess was sucessfully spayed, and has fully recovered, thankfully she wasn't in kitten at the time so small flank incision was possible. she has now developed the sweetest character you can imagine and is never more than a few feet away from me. As for Pharoah, things are continueing to improve, they have been asleep today on my bed only 2 foot apart. they are getting better by the day but he still gets a telling off by her when she feels like it, but he continues to be marvellous and is trying so hard to get her to play with him. she is playing like a kitten now with us , but still a bit fiesty if he joins in. but boy what an improvement....


----------

